# Cayman Islands EMS recruiting



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 30, 2017)

Could be a great opportunity for U.S., UK, or Canadian paramedic.Tax-Free, good pay, and not the middle east or a war zone! If anyone applies and gets hired, please update us and don't forget me! I may apply one day!

http://jems.careers.adicio.com/jobs...1-1103-96130644-d?contextType=browseSpotlight


----------



## FLIRMEDIC (May 9, 2017)

Any updates on this?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2017)

FLIRMEDIC said:


> Any updates on this?



What updates are you looking for? The OP just reposted a JEMS help wanted ad.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 11, 2017)

No updates from me sorry. I just saw the ad and thought it was a unique international opportunity. However, hopefully someone with "boots on the ground" can share their information with us if they see this post.


----------



## Summit (May 11, 2017)

Requirement: must be able to drive on the wrong side of the road


----------



## strattamatter (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks like they are recruiting again (March 2019).  Any intel from anyone on what working conditions are like?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 9, 2019)

Do you have s link to the job posting?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 9, 2019)

That would be an awesome gig. I don’t know if anyone there currently, nor ever heard of anyone who had worked there... probably a small pool of people.

ETA: didn’t take me long to find this link:






						CI MedEvac Careers
					

Our vision is to offer high-quality EMS support to medical professionals and health care organizations that would, in turn, enhance the health and wellness of the patients they serve. That commitment will remain unchanged for years to come, although we will continue to pursue new, innovative...




					www.caymanmedevac.ky


----------



## CIRUS454 (Mar 21, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> That would be an awesome gig. I don’t know if anyone there currently, nor ever heard of anyone who had worked there... probably a small pool of people.
> 
> ETA: didn’t take me long to find this link:
> 
> ...



They are looking for Flight Paramedics and you have to have a minimum of 10 years service as a Paramedic. I wonder if you have to be a NREMT-P or not?


----------



## dutemplar (Mar 23, 2019)

Just adding a comment.  Nothing worthwhile, but paying attention to after Qatar.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 24, 2019)

CIRUS454 said:


> They are looking for Flight Paramedics and you have to have a minimum of 10 years service as a Paramedic. I wonder if you have to be a NREMT-P or not?


Look out folks. I meet those requirements as of this year! Haha


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 24, 2019)

double tap


----------

